# More Good Dancin' - from TV shows



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

So You Think You Can Dance - Katee and Joshua/Samba


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

So You Think You Can Dance - Gev & Courtney/Rumba


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Dancing with the Stars - Gilles & Cheryl/Argentine Tango


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Dancing with the Stars - Katherine & Mark/Argentine Tango


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 17, 2015)

TV is tough.   Remember Bobby and Cissy?  And Lawrence Welk?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Dancing with the Stars - Edyta and Jason/Tango

[video=dailymotion;x2brnbw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2brnbw_jason-taylor-edyta-sliwinska-tango_people[/video]


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Dancing with the Stars - 60s Swingin' Group Dance


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

*Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy - Drew & Cheryl/Freestyle*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Frasier - Daphne & Niles Tango

[video=dailymotion;x1bn1au]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1bn1au_frasier-niles-and-daphne-tango_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Seinfeld - the Elaine Dance


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

So You Think You Can Dance - Will & Jessica/Tango


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2015)

Dancing with the Stars - Meryl & Maks/Argentine Tango

[video=dailymotion;x1vpkwl]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1vpkwl_meryl-davis-maks-argentine-tango-dwts-18-finals_people[/video]


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2015)

DWTS - Group Country Western Dance

[video=dailymotion;x2bp2tr]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2bp2tr_dancing-with-the-stars-group-country-western_people[/video]


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

Dancing with the Stars - Melissa & Tony
Not a big fan of Melissa Rycroft, but she nailed this Argentine Tango.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2017)

I enjoyed watching this old thread.  (Some videos no longer available) Still fun to watch.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2017)

Here's a Dandy!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2017)

2017 winner of Dancing With the Stars, Jordon Fischer.  I wasn't watching it, but I did catch a few dances of the final 3 contestants, glad Jordon won, he seemed to be the best dancer.


----------

